# Gurmat Giyaan



## SAINT AND SOLDIER (Jun 10, 2007)

kar kar taal pakhaavaj nainhu maathai vajeh rabaabaa.
Make your hands the cymbals, your eyes the tambourines, and your forehead the guitar you play.karnahu maDh baasuree baajai jihvaa Dhun aagaajaa.
Let the sweet flute music resound in your ears, and with your tongue, vibrate this song.
nirat karay kar manoo-aa naachai aanay ghooghar saajaa. ||1||
Move your mind like the rhythmic hand-motions; do the dance, and shake your ankle bracelets. ||1||
raam ko nirtikaaree.
This is the rhythmic dance of the Lord.
paykhai paykhanhaar da-i-aalaa jaytaa saaj seegaaree. ||1|| rahaa-o.
The Merciful Audience, the Lord, sees all your make-up and decorations. ||1||Pause||
aakhaar mandlee Dharan sabaa-ee oopar gagan chando-aa.
The whole earth is the stage, with the canopy of the sky overhead.
pavan vicholaa karat ikaylaa jal tay opat ho-aa.
The wind is the director; people are born of water.
panch tat kar putraa keenaa kirat milaavaa ho-aa. ||2||
From the five elements, the puppet was created with its actions. ||2||
chand sooraj du-ay jaray charaagaa chahu kunt bheetar raakhay.
The sun and the moon are the two lamps which shine, with the four corners of the world placed between them.
das paata-o panch sangeetaa aykai bheetar saathay.
The ten senses are the dancing girls, and the five passions are the chorus; they sit together within the one body.
bhinn bhinn ho-ay bhaav dikhaaveh sabhahu niraaree bhaakhay. ||3||
They all put on their own shows, and speak in different languages. ||3||
ghar ghar nirat hovai din raatee ghat ghat vaajai tooraa.
In each and every home there is dancing, day and night; in each and every home, the bugles blow.
ayk nachaaveh ayk bhavaaveh ik aa-ay jaa-ay ho-ay Dhooraa.
Some are made to dance, and some are whirled around; some come and some go, and some are reduced to dust.
kaho naanak so bahur na naachai jis gur bhaytai pooraa. ||4||7||
Says Nanak, one who meets with the True Guru, does not have to dance the dance of reincarnation again. ||4||7||
(PAGE 884 SGGS)
ONE WHO WOULD LIKE TO MEET WAHEGURU MUST BOW INFRONT OF SHRI GURU GRANTH SAHIBJI AND GURUJI SHOWS THE INNER WAY TO ONE.
GURU GIVE THE GURMANTRA AND TELLING THAT CHANT IT SWASS GIRASS AND GO DEEP IN INNER PEACE , AT THAT POINT YOU WILL LISTEN INNER SOUNDS (PANJ SHABAD, ANHAD NAAD, ANHAD BAANI,SACHA SHABAD)


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 10, 2007)

Saint Solider ji

This is really a beautiful selection. It has ideas found also in Sohila. And in other parts of the Guru. 

I am assuming it is in the raag section of Siri Guru Granth Sahib. Tell me if that is incorrect becuase it is very hard to figure out where banis for Nitnem are in contrast to raags only. Always confusion.

Another question for you. Many themes and phrases repeat throughout the Guru, almost exactly. For example, the raag Artee has lines identical with lines from Sohila. Why is this? 

Any help with these questions will be deeply appreciated by me and others I am certain.


----------



## SAINT AND SOLDIER (Jun 10, 2007)

Dear Brother,
Gurbani Is Written In Poetry Style And Singing With Different Raags...so Sometimes The Lines Of Gurbani Repeat Again But In Different Point Of View....nitnem Baanis Colect From Different Raags.so I Suggest You To Read Gurbani And Focus Your Mind On It That What You Are Reading........find Out What Guruji Says.....


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 10, 2007)

Saint Soldier ji

I am focusing my mind. Was just asking a question for the sake of knowing more.


----------



## SAINT AND SOLDIER (Jun 10, 2007)

Are You Meditating On Gurbani ? Because Gurbani Is For Practical And When You Read Carefully You Found The Way....it Is All About Inner Journey..swas-giras Simaran,,,rom -rom Simran,,,sunn Samadhi,,,nij Ghar,,,,prakash Mahal , Anhad Naad...teaching Step By Step ..if You Have Any Question About Practical Or You Know About Gurbani Practical So Please Share It With Me...thanks


----------



## roopk (Jun 11, 2007)

Interesting discussion.


----------



## SAINT AND SOLDIER (Jun 11, 2007)

aad0002 said:


> Saint Soldier ji
> 
> I am focusing my mind. Was just asking a question for the sake of knowing more.


DEAR BROTHER, HOW IS YOUR PRACTICAL GOING ON...I WANT TO SHARE MEDITATION KNOWLEDGE WITH YOU...IF YOU LIKE TO..


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 13, 2007)

Saint and Soldier Ji

I hope you are meaning spiritual practice, which is working fine for me, but isn't something that a person should discuss too much. Just as an observation-- it is important to keep spiritual energy close to oneself. Too much chat and discussion weakens the spirit. So I won't be saying more about it. But kind of you to ask.


----------



## simpy (Jun 14, 2007)

SAINT AND SOLDIER said:


> kar kar taal pakhaavaj nainhu maathai vajeh rabaabaa.
> Make your hands the cymbals, your eyes the tambourines, and your forehead the guitar you play.karnahu maDh baasuree baajai jihvaa Dhun aagaajaa.
> Let the sweet flute music resound in your ears, and with your tongue, vibrate this song.
> nirat karay kar manoo-aa naachai aanay ghooghar saajaa. ||1||
> ...


 
*In Gurmukhi:*

*ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ ਕਰ ਕਰਿ ਤਾਲ ਪਖਾਵਜੁ ਨੈਨਹੁ ਮਾਥੈ ਵਜਹਿ ਰਬਾਬਾ ॥ ਕਰਨਹੁ ਮਧੁ ਬਾਸੁਰੀ ਬਾਜੈ ਜਿਹਵਾ ਧੁਨਿ ਆਗਾਜਾ ॥ ਨਿਰਤਿ ਕਰੇ ਕਰਿ ਮਨੂਆ ਨਾਚੈ ਆਣੇ ਘੂਘਰ ਸਾਜਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਾਮ ਕੋ ਨਿਰਤਿਕਾਰੀ ॥ ਪੇਖੈ ਪੇਖਨਹਾਰੁ ਦਇਆਲਾ ਜੇਤਾ ਸਾਜੁ ਸੀਗਾਰੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਆਖਾਰ ਮੰਡਲੀ ਧਰਣਿ ਸਬਾਈ ਊਪਰਿ ਗਗਨੁ ਚੰਦੋਆ ॥ ਪਵਨੁ ਵਿਚੋਲਾ ਕਰਤ ਇਕੇਲਾ ਜਲ ਤੇ ਓਪਤਿ ਹੋਆ ॥ ਪੰਚ ਤਤੁ ਕਰਿ ਪੁਤਰਾ ਕੀਨਾ ਕਿਰਤ ਮਿਲਾਵਾ ਹੋਆ ॥੨॥ ਚੰਦੁ ਸੂਰਜੁ ਦੁਇ ਜਰੇ ਚਰਾਗਾ ਚਹੁ ਕੁੰਟ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਰਾਖੇ ॥ ਦਸ ਪਾਤਉ ਪੰਚ ਸੰਗੀਤਾ ਏਕੈ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਸਾਥੇ ॥ ਭਿੰਨ ਭਿੰਨ ਹੋਇ ਭਾਵ ਦਿਖਾਵਹਿ ਸਭਹੁ ਨਿਰਾਰੀ ਭਾਖੇ ॥੩॥ ਘਰਿ ਘਰਿ ਨਿਰਤਿ ਹੋਵੈ ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤੀ ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਵਾਜੈ ਤੂਰਾ ॥ ਏਕਿ ਨਚਾਵਹਿ ਏਕਿ ਭਵਾਵਹਿ ਇਕਿ ਆਇ ਜਾਇ ਹੋਇ ਧੂਰਾ ॥ ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਸੋ ਬਹੁਰਿ ਨ ਨਾਚੈ ਜਿਸੁ ਗੁਰੁ ਭੇਟੈ ਪੂਰਾ ॥੪॥੭॥*


*Translation in Gurmukhi(Bhai Sahib Bhai Sahib Singh Ji):*

*ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (**ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਦੇ) **ਮੱਥੇ ਉਤੇ (**ਲਿਖੇ ਲੇਖ, **ਮਾਨੋ,) **ਰਬਾਬ ਵੱਜ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ, (**ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਦੇ) **ਕੰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ (**ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਹੀ ਸ੍ਰੋਤ, **ਮਾਨੋ,) **ਮਿੱਠੀ (**ਸੁਰ ਵਾਲੀ) **ਬੰਸਰੀ ਵੱਜ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ, (**ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ) **ਜੀਭ ਦਾ ਚਸਕਾ (**ਮਾਨੋ) **ਰਾਗ ਹੋ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। (**ਹੱਥ ਮਾਇਆ ਕਮਾਣ ਵਿਚ ਲੱਗੇ ਪਏ ਹਨ, **ਅੱਖਾਂ ਮਾਇਕ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਵੇਖ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਹਨ)**। (**ਹਰੇਕ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦਾ) **ਮਨ (**ਰਬਾਬ, **ਬੰਸਰੀ ਆਦਿਕ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਸਾਜਾਂ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ) (**ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ) **ਹੱਥਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਛੈਣੇ ਬਣਾ ਕੇ ਅਤੇ ਅੱਖਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਤਬਲਾ ਬਣਾ ਕੇ; (**ਪਿਛਲੇ ਕੀਤੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਸੰਸਕਾਰਾਂ ਨੂੰ) **ਘੁੰਘਰੂ ਆਦਿਕ ਸਾਜ ਬਣਾ ਕੇ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ (**ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਹੱਥਾਂ ਤੇ) **ਨੱਚ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ।੧।*

*(**ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! **ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ) **ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ (**ਦੀ ਰਚੀ ਰਚਨਾ) **ਦਾ ਨਾਚ ਹੋ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। (**ਇਸ ਨਾਚ ਨੂੰ) **ਵੇਖਣ ਦੀ ਸਮਰਥਾ ਵਾਲਾ ਦਇਆਵਾਨ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ (**ਨਾਚ ਦੇ) **ਇਸ ਸਾਰੇ ਸਾਜ ਸਿੰਗਾਰ ਨੂੰ ਆਪ ਵੇਖ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।*

*(**ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! **ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਮਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਨੱਚਣ ਵਾਸਤੇ) **ਸਾਰੀ ਧਰਤੀ ਅਖਾੜਾ ਬਣੀ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ, **ਇਸ ਦੇ ਉੱਪਰ ਆਕਾਸ਼-**ਚੰਦੋਆ ਬਣਿਆ ਤਣਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ। (**ਜੇਹੜਾ ਸਰੀਰ) **ਪਾਣੀ ਤੋਂ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ (**ਉਸ ਦਾ ਅਤੇ ਜਿੰਦ ਦਾ) **ਮਿਲਾਪ ਕਰਾਈ ਰੱਖਣ ਵਾਲਾ (**ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਚੱਲ ਰਿਹਾ ਹਰੇਕ) **ਸੁਆਸ ਹੈ। ਪੰਜ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਾ ਕੇ (**ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਦਾ) **ਸਰੀਰ ਬਣਾਇਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ। (**ਜੀਵ ਦੇ ਪਿਛਲੇ ਕੀਤੇ ਹੋਏ) **ਕਰਮਾਂ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ।੨।*
*(**ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! **ਨਿਰਤ-**ਕਾਰੀ ਵਾਲੇ ਇਸ ਧਰਤਿ-**ਅਖਾੜੇ ਵਿਚ) **ਚੰਦ ਅਤੇ ਸੂਰਜ ਦੋ ਦੀਵੇ ਬਲ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ, **ਚੌਹੀਂ ਪਾਸੀਂ (**ਚਾਨਣ ਦੇਣ ਲਈ) **ਟਿਕਾਏ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ। (**ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਦੇ) **ਦਸ ਇੰਦ੍ਰੇ ਅਤੇ ਪੰਜ (**ਕਾਮਾਦਿਕ) **ਡੂੰਮ ਇਕੋ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ ਇਕੱਠੇ ਹਨ। ਇਹ ਸਾਰੇ ਵੱਖ-**ਵੱਖ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਆਪੋ ਆਪਣੇ ਭਾਵ (**ਕਲੋਲ) **ਵਿਖਾ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ, **ਸਭਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਵੱਖਰੀ ਵੱਖਰੀ ਪ੍ਰੇਰਨਾ (**ਕਾਮਨਾ) **ਹੈ।੩।*
*ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! **ਦਿਨ ਰਾਤ ਹਰੇਕ (**ਜੀਵ ਦੇ ਹਰੇਕ) **ਇੰਦ੍ਰੇ ਵਿਚ ਇਹ ਨਾਚ ਹੋ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਹਰੇਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿਚ ਮਾਇਆ ਦਾ ਵਾਜਾ ਵੱਜ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਕਈ ਵਾਜੇ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਨਚਾ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ, **ਕਈ ਵਾਜੇ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਭਟਕਾਂਦੇ ਫਿਰਦੇ ਹਨ, **ਬੇਅੰਤ ਜੀਵ (**ਇਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਭਾਵ ਹੇਠ) **ਖ਼ੁਆਰ ਹੋ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿਚ ਪੈ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! **ਆਖ-**ਜਿਸ ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ ਪੂਰਾ ਗੁਰੂ ਮਿਲ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, **ਉਹ (**ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਹੱਥਾਂ ਤੇ) **ਮੁੜ ਮੁੜ ਨਹੀਂ ਨੱਚਦਾ।੪।੭।*


*humbly asking for everybody’s forgiveness*


----------

